# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Miguel Angel Gea - Magia de Cerca

## humorymagia

Buenas a todos/as

El próximo Martes 19 de Octubre a las 21.30 horas en el teatro de la  Escalera de Jacob ( C/ Lavapies, 11 Metro Tirso Molina MADRID ) tendremos la  oportunidad de disfrutar de la Magia de Cerca del Gran Miguel Angel Gea

Haz click para reserva http://www.atrapalo.com/entradas/hum...-cerca_e26321/
Os esperamos!!
http://www.humorymagia.com

----------

